# Ft Stewart



## Hillbilly stalker (May 9, 2017)

Hey guys, hope this isn't too repetitive.  As a non-resident vet from Sc, my research shows that I need a NR hunting license (3 days $20), a post permit $50(dd214) and pay a fee of $15 a day.  Am I missing anything ?  Are there any places to put a camper on post ?  Thanks in advance


----------



## BowArrow (May 9, 2017)

The $50 Fort Stewart permit is good for one year. Do not need the $15 daily. Will require you to register any gun before you go. Form is on FS gun registration web site. For archery, you must pass a shooting test. Orange vest is required. Good campground off of hwy 144. Hookup and primitive sites. I will be in primitive site next week and is $11 a night. Clean restroom and showers. Subway near campground. Must obey all regulations. They do not take excuses. Areas patrolled by MP and federal game wardens. Areas are numbered and must check web site daily to see if area is open for hunting. Legal weapons vary for various areas and can get confusing. You can check in and out of areas using your cell phone. Can not hog hunt during turkey season. They have skinning rack.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 9, 2017)

BowArrow said:


> The $50 Fort Stewart permit is good for one year. Do not need the $15 daily. Will require you to register any gun before you go. Form is on FS gun registration web site. For archery, you must pass a shooting test. Orange vest is required. Good campground off of hwy 144. Hookup and primitive sites. I will be in primitive site next week and is $11 a night. Clean restroom and showers. Subway near campground. Must obey all regulations. They do not take excuses. Areas patrolled by MP and federal game wardens. Areas are numbered and must check web site daily to see if area is open for hunting. Legal weapons vary for various areas and can get confusing. You can check in and out of areas using your cell phone. Can not hog hunt during turkey season. They have skinning rack.



thank you sir.  When is turkey season over ?


----------



## GLS (May 10, 2017)

You will also need to have a hunter's safety certification card to be eligible for a pass and you will need to have it on you at all times.  This is a trip wire for many.  Turkey season ends May 15.  Gil


----------



## BowArrow (May 10, 2017)

Thanks GLS. I forgot safety card which is important. I would suggest reading all FS hunting regulations. You can not use a road if the areas on both sides are closed. Sometimes you must go out of the way to get to an area you want to hunt. If you ask some of the FS hog hunters on this site, they will help you with some of the good areas. I would help but have just recently started hog hunting at FS although I did bow hunt deer in the 60's, 70's and 80's. Lot of game at FS. Wish it was a little closer.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 10, 2017)

Man thanks guys, I appriciate all the info. It's 4 1/2 hour drive and I want to have all my ducks in a row when I get there.  I called today and the lady wasn much help at the permit office.  She just said they were switching to I sportsman and keep checking.  Is there a map anywhere that shows what weapon is allowed where ?


----------



## robert carter (May 11, 2017)

There is a map showing weapons. Google fort stewart hunting and you can get a lot of info. Those Ladies at pass and permit are really nice but know very little about the rules.  When I have a question I go talk to the game warden. RC


----------



## GLS (May 11, 2017)

Some of the game wardens are good fellows and knowledgeable.  However, it's best to rely on the SOP for what you can do or not do which is published online.  Print it out and carry it with you, but read it.  It's 44 pages.  Recently a game warden saw my buddy's turkey shotgun in the bed of his truck.  Well-meaning he told him he wasn't going to write him up, but warned him a "younger" game warden might.  The GW didn't know the reg.  Regs distinguish between weapons under and over 21".  His clearly was over 21" which can be in open view, uncased and unloaded anywhere in vehicle, or cased and unloaded, or in a storage compartment, unloaded.  Ammunition in  separate place.  Page 13 (c).   There are three options for transporting a shotgun in other words.  Some wardens confuse and mix up the more restrictive rules for weapons under 21" with those of weapons over 21".  Then there was the time a young warden escorted a buddy out of the woods for hunting with a .410 which he said was illegal.  The head warden straightened out the younger one.
It seems silly that one has to carry the hunter safety card at all times as one can't get a permit without first showing it at pass and permit.  However, the regs require it to be carried on one's person at all times and that's why it's enforced.  Page 7 (c).
http://www.stewart.army.mil/info/?id=448&p=19


----------

